# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά Κρουαζιερόπλοια - Historic Cruiseships >  Sapphire [Italia, Ocean Princess]

## Rocinante

To Shapphire στο λιμανι της Τηνου

T110.JPG

----------


## mastrovasilis

Ωραίο όμορφο και διαχρονικό σκαρί α και ωραία φωτό. :Wink:

----------


## mastrovasilis

και μερικά στοιχεία παρακάτω

Χωρητικότητα: 12.263 τόνοι
Ανακαίνιση: 1996
Καταστρώματα: 8
Mήκος: 149,8 μέτρα
Πλάτος: 21,5 μέτρα
Βύθισμα: 6,8 μέτρα
Επιβάτες: 576/650
Καμπίνες: 288
Πλήρωμα: 250

----------


## mastrovasilis

και μερικές φωτό ακόμα

115808442694684IMG.jpg

115808451190728IMG.jpg

πηγή navihellas.gr

----------


## mike_rodos

Στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου (22/7)

sapphire.jpg

----------


## mastrovasilis

ωραίος ο mike. με άμεσο φωτορεπορτάζ απο το όμορφο νησί την ρόδο.... εύγε... :Wink:

----------


## mike_rodos

¶κομη μία από το (μικρό) κρουαζιερόπλοιο της Louis, σήμερα και αυτό στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου... 

DSCN0637.jpg

για να χωρέσουν όλα τα πλοία στο λιμάνι γίνεται μεγάλος σχεδιασμός από το λιμεναρχείο, δείτε πόσο κοντά είναι δεμένο το marmaris express

DSCN0654.jpg

DSCN0656.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

πολυ ωραιες φωτο μιχαλη.μπραβο!!!

----------


## mastrokostas

Το βαπόρι αυτό έχει αλλάξει σινιάλα αρκετές φορές !Έχω το γνώρισα όταν το είχε η Ocean cruise line ,με την κιτρίνη τσιμινιέρα με το όνομα Ocean Princess , οπως στην φωτο. Σε κάποια κρουαζιέρα στον Αμαζόνιο τον Μάρτιο του 1993 ,κτύπησε από λάθος του πιλότου ,σε ναυάγιο και έκατσε σε άβαθη .Τότε το χαρακτήρισαν total loss .Μετά δυο χρόνια πουλήθηκε από την ασφαλιστική εταιρία σε Έλληνες που το ονόμασαν Sea Princess αλλά κατά την επισκευή ξέσπασε πυρκαγιά ,και τότε το απέκτησε ο Λούης. 
Σαν Ocean Princess το ταξίδευαν Έλληνες αξιωματικοί και πλήρωμα . 
Στην εταιρεία άνηκε και το Ocean Islander , πρώην San Giorgio και μετά στον Κυρτατα City of Andros.Και αυτό με Έλληνες πλήρωμα .
OceanPrincess-03.jpg

πηγη:www.simplonpc.co.uk

----------


## polykas

*Προσπάθεια πρόσδεσης στην Τήνο....*

*Copyright Lakis.*

*1.jpg*

----------


## mastrokostas

Με χαρά μου σήμερα ανακάλυψα ότι πρώτος μηχανικός είναι ένας πολύ καλός φίλος , που έχουμε κάνει μαζί το 91 σε κάποιο πλοίο της Regency Cruise .

----------


## Νικόλας

ας βάλω και γω μια από ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ
HSAGAS.jpg

----------


## sylver23

νικολα αγορι μου .αρχισες και της πετας ετσι ξερα σημερα..θα παθουν τπτ τα νελοπαιδα μας...(υπαρχει και η γκαλερι ε... :Razz: )

----------


## mike_rodos

Aπό χθες το μεσημέρι βρίσκεται πλαγιοδετιμένο στο κεντρικό λιμάνι της Ρόδου το κρουαζιερόπλοιο Sapphire. Πρώτη του άφιξη για φέτος στο νησί μας!

DSCN1101.jpg

DSCN1104.jpg

----------


## stratoscy

kalimera sas.na valw kai gw mia foto tin opoia travi3a apo to salamis glory pou piga ton proigoumeno mina krouaziera.

DSCN5878.JPG

----------


## stratoscy

Ρε παιδιά να ρωτησω κάτι εσείς που ξέρετε περισσότερα ο νέος κανονισμός  solas 2010 θα επηρεάσει και αυτό το βαπόρι?

----------


## nikosnasia

SAPPHIRE. ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ 12.8.2009 ΩΡΑ 20:03
DSCN3449.JPG
Η ΣΚΑΛΑ ΕΠΑΝΩ.
DSCN3457.JPG
ΚΑΛΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ
DSCN3460.JPG

----------


## mastrokostas

> Ρε παιδιά να ρωτησω κάτι εσείς που ξέρετε περισσότερα ο νέος κανονισμός solas 2010 θα επηρεάσει και αυτό το βαπόρι?


Βεβαίως !και αυτό ,μαζί με τόσα άλλα !

----------


## mastrokostas

Φεύγοντας σήμερα το απογευμα από τον Πειραιά !
IMG_6365.jpg

----------


## ελμεψη

Περνωντας απο την πλωρη του Συμη και κατευθυνομενο προς την Κω το πρωι της 4ης Αυγουστου αναμεσα στο στενο της Ροδου - Τουρκιας.

DSC09654.JPG

----------


## AegeanIslands

Το *SAPPHIRE* φουνταρει στον κολπο της Ασπρης στην ΠΑΤΜΟ:
sapphire.jpg
SAPPHIRE1.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Και εγώ απο απο το λιμάνι το βγάζω λίιγο αργότερα....

saphire.jpg

----------


## stratoscy

Πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία

----------


## mastrokostas

> Και εγώ απο απο το λιμάνι το βγάζω λίιγο αργότερα....
> 
> saphire.jpg


Απόστολε έγραψες !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Απίθανη φωτογραφεία !

----------


## cyprus4ever

To Sapphire "αγκαλίτσα" με το Calypso (που περιμένει να "φορέσει" ξανά τα σινιάλα της LOUIS), που βρίσκονται εδώ και αρκετό καιρό laid up στο Λιμάνι της Λεμεσού παρέα με το Salamis Glory, περιμένωντας να επιστρέψουν ξανά σε δράση.

----------


## stratoscy

> To Sapphire "αγκαλίτσα" με το Calypso (που περιμένει να "φορέσει" ξανά τα σινιάλα της LOUIS), που βρίσκονται εδώ και αρκετό καιρό laid up στο Λιμάνι της Λεμεσού παρέα με το Salamis Glory, περιμένωντας να επιστρέψουν ξανά σε δράση.


Πόλυ ωραίες φοτογραφίες φίλε

----------


## stratoscy

Συγυρίζοντας τον δίσκο του υπολογιστή μου βρήκα αυτές τις φωτογραφίες της περσινής κρουαζιέρας.Της αφιερώνω στους cyprus4ever,mastrokostas,rocinante και σε όλους τους λάτρες



όλες είναι από πέρσι στην Τήνο όπου και επισκέφθηκε το syperferry 2 που μπορείτε να το δείτε στο σχετικό θέμα


DSCN5832.JPG

DSCN5833.JPG

DSCN5838.JPG

DSCN5841.JPG

----------


## mastrokostas

Πανέμορφες !Σ ευχαριστούμε ! :Wink:

----------


## cyprus4ever

Μικρό αλλά πανέμορφο και συμπαθητικό! Σ'ευχαριστούμε φίλε Στράτο!

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Το γνώρισα το 1985 σαν Ocean Princess με τον καπτα Γ. Μπέη πλοίαρχο. Τότε δούλευα στο Romanza και συναντιόμασταν κάθε Κυριακή στο Ντουμπρόβνικ. Ανέβηκα αρκετές φορές γιατί τότε τα πράγματα ήταν εύκολα και μπορώ να πω ότι ήταν ένα πολύ όμορφο και καλά συντηρημένο καράβι. Μπροστά από την τσιμινιέρα και πίσω από την γέφυρα είχε ένα υπαίθριο μπαράκι με το όνομα αν θυμάμαι καλά Cafe Roma, και εκεί μαζί με μερικούς συναδέλφους από το Romanza πίναμε τον καφέ μας.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Να το δούμε και στην αρχική του μορφή σαν Italia πριν τις μετασκευές στο τελευταίο κατάστρωμα με τους ανεμοθώρακες από την Ocean και την επέκταση της υπερκατασκευής πλώρα από την Louis

Φωτό Navi&Armatori

----------


## stratoscy

Ήταν πιο όμοφορφο πριν την μετασκευή της πλώρης.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Φωτογραφία από την ναυπήγησή του ως ITALIA


Πηγή Navi&Armatori

----------


## stratoscy

> Φωτογραφία από την ναυπήγησή του ως ITALIA
> 
> 
> Πηγή Navi&Armatori


Ώπα!Τί ήταν αυτό?
Πολύ σπάνια φωτογραφία φίλε TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA ευχαριστούμε.
Μιας και το έφερε η κουβέντα να κάνω μια γενική ερώτηση.
Γιατί τα πλοία τα βάζουν μέσα στο νερό χωρίς τις σωσίβιες βάρκες και χωρίς να μπογιατιστεί και επίσης χωρίς να τοποθετηθούν τα τζάμια?

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Συνήθως, φίλε stratoscy τα καράβια ναυπηγούνται σε κλίνες όπου κατασκευάζεται το hull και εν γένει όλη η υπερκατασκευή, η τοποθέτηση των μηχανών και αξόνων/ελίκων, και όλες οι βασικές κατασκευές. Μετά, για να αδειάσει η κλίνη και να υποδεχτεί την επόμενη κατασκευή, γίνεται η τελετή ολίσθησης στο νερό και το πλοίο ρυμουλκούμενο πηγαίνει στον ντόκο όπoυ γίνονται όλες οι εφαρμογές και προσθήκες (fitting out) προκειμένου να ετοιμαστεί για τους δοκιμαστικούς πλόες και μετά την παράδοση στους ιδιοκτήτες.

----------


## stratoscy

> Συνήθως, φίλε stratoscy τα καράβια ναυπηγούνται σε κλίνες όπου κατασκευάζεται το hull και εν γένει όλη η υπερκατασκευή, η τοποθέτηση των μηχανών και αξόνων/ελίκων, και όλες οι βασικές κατασκευές. Μετά, για να αδειάσει η κλίνη και να υποδεχτεί την επόμενη κατασκευή, γίνεται η τελετή ολίσθησης στο νερό και το πλοίο ρυμουλκούμενο πηγαίνει στον ντόκο όπoυ γίνονται όλες οι εφαρμογές και προσθήκες (fitting out) προκειμένου να ετοιμαστεί για τους δοκιμαστικούς πλόες και μετά την παράδοση στους ιδιοκτήτες.


Ευχαριστώ φίλε TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA για την απάντηση σου.Έμαθα άλλο ένα πράγμα σήμερα.

----------


## stratoscy

Για δέιτε ποιος "ξύπνησε" σήμερα στο λιμάνι της Λεμεσού:

Untitled.png

----------


## Apostolos

Τότε που οι Ιταλοί τουλάχιστο κάναν ωραία βαπόρια! Γιατι τώρα...
Τουλάχιστο φτιάξαν λίγο τα αυτοκίνητα  :Smile:

----------


## manoubras 33

Καλησπερα σε ολους,Το βαπορι απο το πρωι βρισκεται στο λιμανι της Συρου, Πριν απο λιγο τα ρυμουλκα του Ναυπηγειου, το οδηγησαν για την δεξαμενη..!
P4290045.JPG
τα ρυμουλκα περνουν τους καβους..
P4290046.JPG
και η δεξαμενη ΄΄Ερμουπολις΄΄το περιμενει..
P4290051.JPG
ολα αυτα πριν απο 20 λεπτα..Αφιερωμενες για ολη την παρεα.!

----------


## Leo

Και πριν το δεξαμενισμό είναι μια κούκλα, φαντάσου πως θα βγει μετά. Ευχαριστούμε για το ρεπορτάζ.

----------


## manoubras 33

> Και πρίν το δεξαμενισμό είναι μια κούκλα, φαντάσου πως θα βγει μετά.


Συμφωνω! Οταν με το καλο πεσει, θα το καμαρωσουμε, θα το φωτογραφισουμε, και τελος θα το αφιερωσουμε..  :Very Happy:

----------


## cyprus4ever

Αν πρόσεξα καλά το L έχει σβηστεί και παραμένει ο κόκκινος ήλιος από το παλιό λογότυπο με άσπρο φόντο στο φουγάρο... Παρόμοια εμφάνιση αν θυμάστε έιχαν τα φουγάρα του IVROY, PRINCESA MARISSA και SERENADE πριν 4-5 χρόνια... Ελπίζω να μην σχεδιάζουν να το αφήσουν έτσι! :-?

----------


## mike_rodos

Το βράδυ δείχνει ακόμη πιο όμορφο απ ότι την ημέρα... 

DSCN8830.jpg

----------


## cyprus4ever

Πραγματικά πανέμορφο! Θα έχω την τύχη να ταξιδέψω στην Κρήτη μαζί του το ερχόμενο Σαββατοκυρίακο και θα επιστρέψω με πλούσιο φωτογραφικό υλικό!  :Smile:

----------


## Apostolos

Δωράκια και απο εμένα...

saphire1.jpg

saphire2.jpg

saphire3.jpg

saphire4.jpg

----------


## nkr

Πολυ ωραιες οι φωτογραφιες σας παιδια ειναι απο τα ωραια κλασσικα που υπαρχουν στην Ελλαδα.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Το βράδυ δείχνει ακόμη πιο όμορφο απ ότι την ημέρα... 
> 
> DSCN8830.jpg


Congratulations Mike on this beautiful night photo of Sapphire with Salamis Filoxenia in the background....absolutely magic!

Cheers, Henry.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

[QUOTE=Apostolos;354401]Δωράκια και απο εμένα...

Apostolos I had seen these photos of the Sapphire on your website and they are superb. The magnificent setting of Mytilini also makes an incredible backdrop to this classic gem. Well done and thank you so much!

Cheers, Henry.

----------


## Apostolos

Thanks a lot Henry!!!!

----------


## cyprus4ever

Sapphire στον ¶γιο Νικόλαο

----------


## opelmanos

> Sapphire στον ¶γιο Νικόλαο


 Sapphire...Aναχώρηση από το λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης .Αφιερωμένη στον φίλο cyprus4ever!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93668

----------


## cyprus4ever

Ευχαριστώ για τη φωτο φίλε opelmanos!
Επέστρεψα χθες από 3ήμερη στον ¶γιο Νικόλαο και η αλήθεια είναι ότι είμαι αρκετά απογοητευμένος όχι με το καράβι αλλά με την εταιρεία. Η LOUIS ακολουθεί μια πολιτική "ξεζουμίσματος" με τους επιβάτες της. Δεν ξέρω αν συμβαίνει το ίδιο στα πλοία της εταιρείας στο εξωτερικό, αλλά εδώ στην Κύπρο η κάθε δραστηριότητα που γίνεται πάνω στο πλοίο έχει σκοπό όχι να ψυχαγωγήσει τον επιβάτη αλλά να του αδειάσει το πορτοφόλι! Πώς είναι δυνατόν να πληρώνεις 60 ΕΥΡΩ -ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ- για να πάρεις 6 αναμνηστικές φωτογραφίες από το φωτογραφείο του πλοίου;;;
Όσον αφορά το καράβι έχει λιγάκι τα χάλια του σε ορισμένα σημεία. Το εστιατόριο και το κεντρικό σαλόνι είναι όμως οι πιο καλοδιατηρημένοι χώροι που είδα μέχρι στιγμής σε κρουαιερόπλοιο τέτοιας ηλικίας!

----------


## Apostolos

Εμείς έχουμε καλύτερες φώτο και τσάμπα!!!

----------


## mastrokostas

> Ευχαριστώ για τη φωτο φίλε opelmanos!
> Επέστρεψα χθες από 3ήμερη στον ¶γιο Νικόλαο και η αλήθεια είναι ότι είμαι αρκετά απογοητευμένος όχι με το καράβι αλλά με την εταιρεία. Η LOUIS ακολουθεί μια πολιτική "ξεζουμίσματος" με τους επιβάτες της. Δεν ξέρω αν συμβαίνει το ίδιο στα πλοία της εταιρείας στο εξωτερικό, αλλά εδώ στην Κύπρο η κάθε δραστηριότητα που γίνεται πάνω στο πλοίο έχει σκοπό όχι να ψυχαγωγήσει τον επιβάτη αλλά να του αδειάσει το πορτοφόλι! Πώς είναι δυνατόν να πληρώνεις 60 ΕΥΡΩ -ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ- για να πάρεις 6 αναμνηστικές φωτογραφίες από το φωτογραφείο του πλοίου;;;
> Όσον αφορά το καράβι έχει λιγάκι τα χάλια του σε ορισμένα σημεία. Το εστιατόριο και το κεντρικό σαλόνι είναι όμως οι πιο καλοδιατηρημένοι χώροι που είδα μέχρι στιγμής σε κρουαιερόπλοιο τέτοιας ηλικίας!


Φίλε μου θα πρέπει να ξέρεις ότι όλες οι εταιρίες ,σε όλα τα βαπόρια τους πουλούν φωτογραφίες σε αυτήν την τιμή .Και για να είμαστε ποιο ακριβείς ,εταιρίες φωτογράφων νοικιάζουν την παροχή αυτήν, και την εκμεταλλεύονται βγάζοντας φωτογραφίες τους επιβάτες σε διάφορα activities και τις πουλούν σε αυτές τις τιμές .  
Αυτό συμβαίνει σε ΟΛΑ τα κρουαζιερόπλοια του κόσμου ,και όχι μόνο σε αυτά του Λούη ,που ταξιδεύουν  στην Κύπρο !

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Ευχαριστώ για τη φωτο φίλε opelmanos!
> Επέστρεψα χθες από 3ήμερη στον ¶γιο Νικόλαο και η αλήθεια είναι ότι είμαι αρκετά απογοητευμένος όχι με το καράβι αλλά με την εταιρεία. Η LOUIS ακολουθεί μια πολιτική "ξεζουμίσματος" με τους επιβάτες της. Δεν ξέρω αν συμβαίνει το ίδιο στα πλοία της εταιρείας στο εξωτερικό, αλλά εδώ στην Κύπρο η κάθε δραστηριότητα που γίνεται πάνω στο πλοίο έχει σκοπό όχι να ψυχαγωγήσει τον επιβάτη αλλά να του αδειάσει το πορτοφόλι! Πώς είναι δυνατόν να πληρώνεις 60 ΕΥΡΩ -ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ- για να πάρεις 6 αναμνηστικές φωτογραφίες από το φωτογραφείο του πλοίου;;;
> Όσον αφορά το καράβι έχει λιγάκι τα χάλια του σε ορισμένα σημεία. Το εστιατόριο και το κεντρικό σαλόνι είναι όμως οι πιο καλοδιατηρημένοι χώροι που είδα μέχρι στιγμής σε κρουαιερόπλοιο τέτοιας ηλικίας!


I too had a similar experience last year when I took the 4 day cruise from Limassol to Samos,Mytilini and Rhodes. I was luckier than you as I decided to bargain with the photographers and we came to a reasonable deal. I ended up with about 12 good photos (including 2 of the Salamis Glory taken at Santorini !) for just under 30 euros. Here are some examples although there is some loss of quality in the scanning.

I especially liked the one with the C Solstice in the background as it frames perfectly the old and the new!! I know which one I prefer.

All the best
Henry.

scan0576.jpg

scan0578.jpg

scan0579.jpg

scan0580.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Fantastic photos!!! Thank you Henry!! :Wink:

----------


## cyprus4ever

Μου φάνηκαν απίστευτα παράλογες οι τιμές mastrokostas!! Τώρα αν συμβαίνει παντού δεν το γνώριζα, γι'αυτό και εξεπλάγηκα όταν άκουσα την τιμή από τον φωτογράφο του πλοίου - εν καιρώ κρίσης μάλιστα παραλίγο να μου έρθει καρδιακό!  :Wink: 
Henry your photos are wonderfull, especially the one at Santorini at night!

----------


## stratoscy

Ξεκίνησε για την προγραμματισμένη κρουαζιέρα του χθες το πλοίο για Σαντορίνη-Μύκονο αλλά μια ματιά που του έριξα το πρωί (στο AIS) σταμάτησε στη μέση του προορισμού και γυρισε πίσω :Confused: .Τώρα δείχνει ότι προσπαθεί να προσεγγίσει την Ρόδο.

----------


## ελμεψη

To Sapphire στο λιμανι της Ροδου φωταγωγημενο. Πανεμορφο θεαμα!!!

DSC_7157(1).JPG

----------


## Henry Casciaro

[QUOTE=ελμεψη;365559]To Sapphire στο λιμανι της Ροδου φωταγωγημενο. Πανεμορφο θεαμα!!!

A truly fantastic photo Congratulations !!

Henry.

----------


## ελμεψη

Thank you very much Henry!!!

----------


## opelmanos

Στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης πρίν κανα 2 ώρες
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 97003

----------


## Observation76

Ωραίο παλιό σκαρί.
Όντως πριν την μετασκευή μου άρεσε περισσότερο σύμφωνα με την φωτό της ναυπήγησης του.

Αυτή η κατασκευή που μοιάζει με στέγη Καλατράβα τι ακριβώς είναι? Συγκρατεί κάτι? Προσφέρει ίσκιο? Δεν βλέπω να συνοδεύεται απο κάποια τέντα.

----------


## cyprus4ever

Αν βρεις φωτο του πλοίου πριν 3 χρόνια, όταν ακόμα ήταν δρομολογημένο από Γαλλία, υπήρχε τέντα! Όταν ταξίδεψα μαζί του πριν από κανένα μήνα πρόσεξα ότι τώρα τα πανιά της τέντας τοποθετήθηκαν στη βάση της κατασκευής (όχι στην καμπύλη όπως ήταν πριν) αλλά δεν γνωρίζω σε τι ακριβώς εξυπηρέτησε η κίνηση αυτή...

----------


## Tasos@@@

Πρωτο μου post στο συγκεκριμενο θεμα αλλα εχω μεινει αφωνος με τις καταπληκτικες φωτογραφιες που εχετε ανεβασει ολοι σας.
Για τους φιλους Apostolos, rocinante, Leo, Ben Bruce, ελμεψη, mastrokostas, mastrovasilis,  mike_rodos, opelmanos και TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA εξαιρετικα αφιερωμενη η επομενη φωτογραφια του το 1992 η '93 ως OCEAN PRINCESS.

----------


## Ellinis

Φίλε Τάσο αν το OCEAN PRINCESS το φωτογράφησε καλοκαίρι τότε η φωτογραφία είναι του 1992. Το Μάρτιο του 1993 το πλοίο χτύπησε σε ένα ναυάγιο στον Αμαζόνιο και έκατσε στα ρηχά με αποτέλεσμα να βγεί ολική απώλεια.
Τότε το πήραν οι ασφαλιστές της Ocean Cruise Lines (αρχικά ιδιοκτησίας G.Herrodd -ιδιοκτήτη του AEGEAN ODYSSEY) και το μετονόμασαν ΑΝAR, μέχρι που το πήρε ο εφοπλιστής Τρανός, μετονομάζοντας το SEA PRINCE. Έμεινε δεμένο στον Πειραιά για μερικούς μήνες, οπότε και το φωτογράφησα.

sea prince2.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

Καλά έχω πέσει στην κυριολεξία από τα σύνεφα:shock:Τι είναι αυτό το ντοκουμέντο τώρα??Μας έστειλες φίλε Ελίνις, στο ατύχημα τι ζημιές υπέστησε και βγήκε ολκή απώλεια???Η θέση του λιμανιού πασίγνωστη!!

----------


## Ellinis

αγαπητέ opelmanos, το πλοίο βρισκόταν σε μια κρουαζιέρα στον Αμαζόνιο όταν την 1η Μαρτίου 1993 προσέκρουσε στο ναυάγιο μιας πετρελαιο-φορτηγίδας. Το πλοίο εκείνη την ωρα είχε πάνω στη γέφυρα πιλότο μιας και είχε μόλις αποπλεύσει από το Μπελέμ. Η εισροή υδάτων δεν μπόρεσε να αντιμετωπιστεί με αποτέλεσμα να καθίσει σε ρηχά νερά, και να κατακλυστεί το μηχανοστάσιο καθώς και τα δυο επόμενα ντεκ.
Δεν υπήρξαν τραυματισμοί και οι επιβάτες απομακρύνθηκαν εγκαίρα με φέρι του λιμανιού.

Το πλοίο ανελκύστηκε χωρίς προβλήματα στις 20 του Μάρτη αλλά όπως είπαμε βγήκε ολική απώλεια και περιήλθε στους ασφαλιστές.

----------


## opelmanos

Από τα λίγα πλοία που πάθαν τέτοιου είδους ατυχήματα και ξαναταξίδεψαν.Ευχαριστούμε Ελίνις !! :Very Happy:

----------


## Ellinis

Η αλήθεια ήταν οτι εκείνα τα χρόνια το πλοίο πήγαινε από την μια ατυχία στην άλλη.
Αφού ήρθε στον Πειραιά, κυκλοφόρησαν διάφορες φήμες για το που θα ταξιδέψει όταν επισκευαστεί. Αρχικά έγινε λόγος για ναύλωση στη Seawind Cruise Line για κρουαζιέρες στην Καραϊβική, μετά υπόθηκε οτι θα ταξιδέψει για την Regency μιας και απ'οτι λεγόταν είχε και ο Α.Λελάκης μερίδιο στο πλοίο. 
Τελικά παρέμεινε δεμένο μέχρι που ανακοινώθηκε οτι θα ταξίδευε το 1995 από τον Πειραιά για λογαριασμό της νεοσύστατης Sunshine Cruise Lines ως STARLIGHT PRINCESS. Tότε έγινε το δεύτερο κακό, έπιασε φωτιά το Μάη του '95 στο Πέραμα με αποτέλεσμα να χαθεί η σεζόν. 
Κατόπιν μετονομάστηκε SEA PRINCE V και τελικά πουλήθηκε τον Αύγουστο στο Λούη.

Αφού σου άρεσε η φωτο, δες το και σε μια ακόμη πόζα.

sea prince1.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

Τι λέμε τώρα για τον Θεόφιλο ότι είναι εφτάψυχος και ταξιδεύει άκόμα.Αυτό το πλοίο είναι 17 ψυχο,έπεσε στην κυριολεξία από ουρανοξύστη και έμεινε όρθιο!!!

----------


## cyprus4ever

Πριν 2-3 βδομάδες που ταξίδεψα μαζί του τα 'λεγα στους δικούς μου για τις ζημιές που πέρασε και δεν με πίστευαν! Τώρα έχω ντοκουμέντα!

----------


## mike_rodos

Χθες το πλοίο προσέγγισε τη Σύμη, μόλις ξύπνησα και το είδα στο λιμάνι δεν το πίστευα στα μάτια μου... Για όλους τους λάτρεις των κρουαζιερόπλοιων...! 

DSCN9815.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Πανεμορφη φωτογραφια απο τον φιλο  mike_rodos!    θα μπορουσε να γινει καρτποσταλ!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Sapphire_..._Συρος 21-7-2010._
DSCN3578.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Thanks Mike Rodos and Apollon for these two great photos of the beautiful Sapphire !

Cheers
Henry.

----------


## diagoras

Sapphire-Κως 22-8-2010 
karalis_34533pics 074.JPG

----------


## Henry Casciaro

[QUOTE=diagoras;381056]Sapphire-Κως 22-8-2010

Thank you Diagoras for this fantastic stern shot of the lovely Sapphire!

Henry.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Sapphire...Συρος 21-7-2010._
DSCN3595.jpg 
_χαρισμενη στον φιλο Henry Casciaro_

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Fantastic bow shot Apollon, even with the clutter of those boats added to her foredeck she still has a beautiful bow view.......thanks so much.

Henry.

----------


## zozef

Εδω μαλλων ειχαμε επιθεωρηση,προχθες στη Συρο 25/08
ΝΑΥΑΓΙΟ 004ΝΑ.jpg
Αλλα μπορει να εκανε, ενα τσεκ και ο καπετανιος ,για καθε ενδεχομενο,επιθεωρησης,μπραβο του!!!

----------


## manoubras 33

*''Eν Πλω''* Εχτες,φωτογραφημενω πανω απο το B.S.Naxos!
Για ολους εσας.
DSCN0985.jpg

----------


## Trakman

> *''Eν Πλω''* Εχτες,φωτογραφημενω πανω απο το B.S.Naxos!
> Για ολους εσας.
> DSCN0985.jpg


Πάρα πολύ όμορφη!!!! Μπράβο!!!

----------


## lostromos

> *''Eν Πλω''* Εχτες,φωτογραφημενω πανω απο το B.S.Naxos!
> Για ολους εσας.
> DSCN0985.jpg


Ωραίο φως τυχερέ! :Wink:

----------


## mike_rodos

*Sapphire, Σύμη 1/8/2010*

DSCN9805.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

[QUOTE=mike_rodos;384927]*Sapphire, Σύμη 1/8/2010*

Mike thanks for this excellent photo!

Best regards, Henry. :Wink:

----------


## mike_rodos

*Aναχώρηση του Sapphire παίζοντας με το φως του ήλιου... Sapphire στη Ρόδο 8/9/10, για όλους τους φίλους του nautilia.gr

*DSCN9119.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

You've done it again Mike, magic picture. Thanks so much

Henry.

----------


## Nikos_V

Ο cpt Σωκρατης,ο πιλοτος του λιμανιου της Ερμουπολης,ετοιμος να επιβιβαστει στο Sapphire.......
67.JPG

----------


## britanis

have anyone information over his future after 2010 ???????????

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> have anyone information over his future after 2010 ???????????


Andy, according to my information (both Peter Knego and Louis sources) Sapphire is SOLAS compliant and her engines are still in good condition so she might well carry on for another few seasons, lets hope so!

Best regards
Henry. :Wink:

----------


## britanis

great one of .............is safety 
thanks friend

----------


## diagoras

Sapphire στην Κω στις 22-8-2010 
karalis_34533pics 071.JPG

----------


## ΩΡΙΩΝ

Τελικά το πλοίο ξεκίνησε χθες για την τελευταία του κρουαζιέρα για φέτος;

----------


## Henry Casciaro

[QUOTE=diagoras;388173]Sapphire στην Κω στις 22-8-2010 

Diagoras thanks for this great shot of Sapphire, here are two others which I took recently when I was on board Calypso. It seems that sadly Louis will retire her after this season and she will be replaced out of Limassol by the Calypso in 2011.

All the best, Henry. 

calypso cruise 044.jpg

calypso cruise 057.jpg

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Aναχωρόντας απο το λιμάνι Ηρακλείου...
Departure from Heraklion-Crete port....
For Henry..... :Very Happy: 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 109797

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 109798

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 109799

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Beautiful photos Artmios thank you so much.........Henry :Wink:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Sapphire_...Πειραιας 9-10-2010.
DSCN7334.jpg
_ Για τον φιλο Henry Casciaro_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SAPPHIRE.... πειραιευς 9\10\2010

S.JPG


Για τον Henry Casciaro & TSS APOLLON :Wink:

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Thank you George and Costas for these two atmospheric photos. I wonder now that she has finished the season whether she will remain laid up in Piraeus or return to Limassol for lay up. As I said in the thread previously I think the intention is to retire her and she will probably end up beside the Emerald. It is rumoured that the Calypso will take over her Cyprus based cruises for 2011.

Cheers
Henry.

----------


## AegeanIslands

> _ Sapphire_...Πειραιας 9-10-2010.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 110240
> _Για τον φιλο Henry Casciaro_


The hanging tires for fenders is the best proof that goes for ...."ntana" !!!!!

----------


## Leo

> The hanging tires for fenders is the best proof that goes for ...."ntana" !!!!!


Ωραίο σχόλιο.... πάει να βρεί το Emerald.

----------


## NikosP

Sapphire at Peiraias.jpg
Για τον mastrokostas!

----------


## mastrokostas

> Sapphire at Peiraias.jpg
> Για τον mastrokostas!


Νικόλα, σε ευχαριστώ !

----------


## Leo

Καλορίζικα τα νέα όπλα Νικόλα....  :Very Happy: . Τα  μπαλόνια κορδόνι, άρα λοιπόν η ντάνα είναι βέβαιη.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Το 1963 η ιταλική εταιρία Sunsarda Spa παρήγγειλε την ναυπήγηση ενός επιβατηγού πλοίου για μεικτή χρήση γραμμής και κρουαζιέρας, πρώτο από δύο αδελφά πλοία, στα ναυπηγεία Cantiere Navale Felszegi, στην Muggia της Ιταλίας κοντά στην Τριέστη. Οι ριζοσπαστικές και φουτουριστικές για την εποχή εκείνη γραμμές του πλοίου το έφερναν πολύ μπροστά από την εποχή του. Η σχεδίαση του πλοίου προέβλεπε τις μηχανές κοντά στην πρύμη με μία αεροδυναμική τσιμινιέρα, τις σωσίβιες λέμβους χαμηλά στην υπερκατασκευή για να παραμείνουν τα ανοικτά καταστρώματα χωρίς εμπόδια, και ένα κοντό κατάρτι με μεγάλη κλίση πάνω στην γέφυρα. Ο φορτο-εκφορτωτικός μηχανισμός στην πλώρη ήταν ηλεκτρικοί γερανοί και όλοι οι εσωτερικοί χώροι είχαν σχεδιαστεί από τους αρχιτέκτονες Gustavo Finali και Romano Boico που σχεδίασαν τους χώρους των Michelangelo/Raffaello, Gulielmo Marconi, Homeric και Oceanic. Μάλιστα, το καράβι σχεδιάστηκε με τα περισσότερα εξωτερικά χαρακτηριστικά του Oceanic σε μικρογραφία. Η ναυπήγηση όμως του καραβιού προχωρούσε με αργούς ρυθμούς και η καθέλκυση έγινε τον Απρίλιο του 1965 με το όνομα Italia. 
Το Italia είχε εκτόπισμα 12.263 τόνους, μήκος 149 μέτρα, χωρητικότητα 680 επιβατών, δύο δηζελομηχανές CRDA Sulzer 11.770 ίππων που κινούσαν δύο προπέλες με υπηρ. ταχύτητα 16 knots (μεγ. 19).
Μέσα σε λίγους μήνες, και ενώ προχωρούσε η τοποθέτηση εξοπλισμού στο πλοίο καταρρέουν οικονομικά τόσο η εταιρία του όσο και τα ναυπηγεία που ήταν και οι δύο θυγατρικές του ιταλικού γκρουπ Giacomelli, και το πλοίο πέρασε στην τράπεζα που το δανειοδότησε, την BNL. Έτσι, σταμάτησε κάθε σκέψη για ναυπήγηση του αδελφού πλοίου, και το ημιτελές καράβι αγοράστηκε από την εταιρία Crociere d’ Oltremare, θυγατρική της τράπεζας BNL με βάση το Cagliari της Σαρδηνίας με σκοπό την εκμετάλλευση ή πώληση του πλοίου. Το 1967 επιτέλους ολοκληρώνεται η κατασκευή του πλοίου το οποίο διαθέτει πρωτοποριακά συστήματα στις περισσότερες καμπίνες όπως αυτόματο κλιματισμό, κλειστό σύστημα τηλεόρασης, ραδιόφωνο, και τηλέφωνο. Η Crociere d’ Oltremare όμως ποτέ δεν διαχειρίστηκε η ίδια το καράβι αλλά το ναύλωσε στην Fratelli Cosulich (συγγενή των ιδρυτών της Italian Line και Home Lines) της Τζένοβας για λίγες κρουαζιέρες στην Μεσόγειο και στην συνέχεια το ναύλωσε στην Princess Cruises. H Princess Cruises το προώθησε στην αμερικανική αγορά σαν Princess Italia (χωρίς όμως να του αλλάξει όνομα) για 14ήμερες κρουαζιέρες στην “Ριβιέρα” του Μεξικού από το λιμάνι του Λος ¶ντζελες. Το 1968 σβήστηκαν τα σινιάλα της Oltremare και το πλοίο απέκτησε αυτό της «θαλάσσιας νύμφης» που χαρακτήριζε την Princess Cruises. Το 1969 το Italia εκτελεί κρουαζιέρες από το Σαν Φρανσίσκο προς την Αλάσκα που συνεχίζονται μέχρι το 1973 που διακόπτεται η ναύλωσή του στην Princess Cruises. Μετά από ανακαίνιση το πλοίο ναυλώνεται στην Costa τον Φεβρουάριο του 1974 για κρουαζιέρες στην Καραϊβική από το San Juan του Puerto Rico. Το πρόγραμμα των κρουαζιερών συνεχίζεται και το 1977 η Costa αγοράζει το πλοίο από την Oltremare για να το ναυλώσει με την σειρά της σε άλλες εταιρίες. Τον Σεπτέμβριο του 1983 το καράβι πουλιέται στην νεοσύστατη με αμερικανικά, αγγλικά και ελβετικά κεφάλαια Ocean Cruise Line. H Ocean Cruise Line το μετασκευάζει εξωτερικά με την κατασκευή ανεμοθωράκων στο τελευταίο κατάστρωμα γύρω από την πισίνα και το εξωτερικό μπαρ-καφέ, και του δίνει το νέο όνομα Ocean Princess με νηολόγιο Παναμά. Εσωτερικά ανακαινίζεται ριζικά με νέα επίπλωση και νέες επενδύσεις και το 1984 ξεκινά 7ήμερες και 10ήμερες κρουαζιέρες στην Μεσόγειο τα καλοκαίρια και την Καραϊβική και νότιο Αμερική μέχρι τον Αμαζόνιο τους χειμώνες. Την ίδια εποχή αγοράζει και το πρώην San Giorgio (City of Andros) και το ονομάζει Ocean Islander. Στα τέλη της δεκαετίας 80 προστίθενται δύο tenders στην πλώρη του για την μετακίνηση των επιβατών στις εκδρομές του Αμαζονίου. Το 1990 η Ocean Cruise Line απορροφάται από την γαλλική Accor et Chargeurs SA (μητρική της Paquet) και το κίτρινο χρώμα της τσιμινιέρας γίνεται λευκό με το ίδιο σινιάλο της Ocean Cruise Line αλλά με νέο νηολόγιο Nassau, Bahamas. Την ίδια χρονιά κάνει κρουαζιέρες στην Σκανδιναβία το καλοκαίρι, και την Καραϊβική τον χειμώνα όπως και από το Μπουένος ¶ιρες της Αργεντινής προς την Puenta Arenas και την Ανταρκτική. Την 1η Μαρτίου του 1993 ενώ πλέει στον ποταμό Αμαζόνιο και μόλις 1 μίλι από την πόλη Belem, κτυπά πάνω σε αχαρτογράφητο ναυάγιο και δημιουργείται μεγάλο ρήγμα στα ύφαλα με αποτέλεσμα να πλημμυρίσουν τα δύο κατώτερα καταστρώματα και το μηχανοστάσιο, ευτυχώς χωρίς θύματα. Το πλοίο βγαίνει ολική απώλεια και μετά από το σφράγισμα του ρήγματος και πρόχειρες επισκευές, ανελκύεται και ρυμουλκείται στον Πειραιά αγορασμένο από την ασφάλεια από την εταιρία Fleetwood Maritime, Kingston Saint Vincent, με το προσωρινό όνομα Sea Prince. Την εποχή εκείνη κυκλοφόρησαν διάφορες φήμες για αγορά του από την Regency Cruises με το όνομα Regent Moon ή με το όνομα Seawind Spirit για την Seawind Cruise Lines. Ακολουθεί ο παροπλισμός του όπου αλλάζει πάλι όνομα σε Sea Prince V και τον Μάιο του 1995 ενώ γίνονται επισκευές στο Πέραμα με το όνομα Sea Prince και πάλι με σκοπό την εκμετάλλευσή του από την Sunshine Cruise Line, εκδηλώνεται πυρκαγιά με αποτέλεσμα να βγει πάλι προς πώληση. Η αγοράστρια εταιρία είναι η κυπριακή Louis Cruise Lines η οποία το μετονομάζει σε Princesa Oceanica και ξεκινά τις επισκευές και ριζική ανακαίνιση του πλοίου. Τον Μάρτιο του 1996 το καράβι εμφανίζεται με εμφανή προέκταση της υπερκατασκευής του προς την πλώρη για την δημιουργία πρόσθετων καμπινών και μία πλατφόρμα για τα δύο tenders στην πλώρη. Με νέα χωρητικότητα 706 επιβατών ναυλώνεται στην Thomson Holidays με το όνομα Sapphire, ενώ το 1999 ναυλώνεται στην γαλλική Veranstalter France Croisieres. Από το 2002 το εκμεταλλεύεται η ίδια η Louis χωρίς να του αλλάξει το όνομα με κρουαζιέρες από την Λεμεσό στα νησιά του Αιγαίου με Τουρκία, και επιπλέον προορισμούς την Αίγυπτο, Συρία, το Λίβανο, όπως και την Μάλτα. Το 2004 αλλάζει σημαία σε αυτή των νησιών Marshall και νηολόγιο Majuro. Το μέλλον όμως του καραβιού διαγράφεται σκοτεινό καθώς δεν συμμορφώνεται στις προδιαγραφές ασφαλείας Solas 2010 και με το τέλος της σαιζόν παροπλίζεται στον κόλπο της Ελευσίνας με νέα σημαία αυτή την φορά της Μάλτας. Έκτοτε παραμένει αγκυροβολημένο στην ντάνα της Ελευσίνας παρέα με το Emerald εν μέσω διαφόρων σεναρίων από τα οποία το επικρατέστερο είναι η διάλυσή του.

Με τα χρώματα και σινιάλα της Oltremare

Italia_1965_2.jpg
Ναυλωμένο από την Princess Cruises σαν Italia 

ITALIA_.jpg
Με τα σινιάλα και χρώματα της Ocean Cruise Lines σαν Ocean Princess

OceanPrincess_19900926_-01.jpg
Με τα τελευταία χρώματα και σινιάλο της Louis Cruise Lines σαν Sapphire

Sapphire.jpg
πηγή φωτογραφιών shipsnostalgia

----------


## artmios sintihakis

SAPPHIRE....
Αναχωρόντας απο Ηράκλειο στην τελευταία του σεζόν και πρίν τον παροπλισμό!
SAM_0459.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το SAPPHIRE στις 20-09-2010 δεμένο στο πράσινο του Πειραιά.

SAPPHIRE 02 20-09-2010.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Mε το όνομα Aspire στα διαλυτήρια  Alang της Ινδίας

aspire8-1-12.JPG
Πηγή http://www.midshipcentury.com/

----------


## cyprus4ever

Ένα από τα αγαπημένα μου πλοία με το οποίο είχα την τύχη να ταξιδέψω στο τελευταίο του season...

Δεμένο στην όμορφη Ρόδο, φωτογραφημένο από το EMERALD, από ένα ταξίδι μου το 2009:

SAPPHIRE.RHODES.PORT.jpg 23/08/2009

SAPPHIRE.DEPARTING.RHODES.jpg και η αναχώρησή του το απόγευμα της ίδιας μέρας. Μικρό, συμπαθητικό ΚΑΙ οικολογικό!  :Razz: 

sapphire-ag.nikolaos-tsiminiera.jpg και μια στον ¶γιο Νικόλαο στις 13/06/2010, όταν ταξίδεψα μαζί του.

----------


## Apostolos

Ας δούμε αυτο το όμορφο Liner στις πρώτες εμφανίσεις του στην Ελλάδα...

082 Ocean Princess ex Italia at Naafsi (Custom).jpg084 Sapphire (Custom).jpg

Φώτο του Albert Novelli που είχα την ευτυχία να γνωρίσω λίγο πριν μας αφήσει για το μεγάλο ταξίδι...

----------


## Apostolos

Ενας φόρος τιμής γι αυτό το πανέμορφο ποστάλι!
Στη Θεσσαλονίκη μια φορά...

saphire.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Great photos Apostolos, thanks for uploading. I especially like the one in Piraeus with the early Thomson livery and also the night stern shot at Thessaloniki which is a really nice souvenir shot of her. Its so sad to think this historical ship has been broken up. She had such an interesting career! I was fortunate enough to cruise on her with Louis in 2009 and she still had a very special atmosphere and character.

Henry.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το SAPPHIRE στις 30-12-2011 στον κόλπο της Ελευσίνας, φωτογραφημένο απο λάντζα με φόντο τη Σαλαμίνα.
Για τον Apostolos, Henry Casciaro, TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA (για τα ωραία που μας έγραψε) και όλους τους φίλους του υπέροχου πλοίου.

SAPPHIRE 04 30-12-2011.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ευχαριστώ φίλε Παντελή για την φωτογραφία. Είναι πράγματι κρίμα που έφυγε για διάλυση το καράβι αλλά οι καιροί είναι αμείλικτοι για τα μικρά παλαιά καράβια που καταδικάζονται σε διάλυση. Έπονται τώρα τα καράβια της Arcalia.

----------


## Takerman

1994

ocean princess.jpg

----------


## Ilias 92

Ένα πολύ ιδιαίτερο σχεδιαστικά πλοίο είχε όπως ειπώθηκε και παραπάνω από τον φιλο TSS QAM πολλές ομοιότητες με το Oceanic που κυρίως εντοπίζονται στη μέση του σκάφους τα μεγάλα παράθυρα και στην σειρά με της λέμβους χαμηλά στην υπερκατασκευή. 
Ακόμα ομοιότητες υπάρχουν στη θέση του φουγάρου και το σταδιακό σβήσιμο της πρύμνης, στον κοινόχρηστο ανοιχτό χώρο μπροστά από την τσιμινιέρα και μέχρι την υπερκατασκευή της γέφυρας, καθώς και κάποιες άλλες λεπτομέρειες στον καθρέφτη και την πλώρη. 
Το πλοίο είχε πισίνα?

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Ένα πολύ ιδιαίτερο σχεδιαστικά πλοίο είχε όπως ειπώθηκε και παραπάνω από τον φιλο TSS QAM πολλές ομοιότητες με το Oceanic που κυρίως εντοπίζονται στη μέση του σκάφους τα μεγάλα παράθυρα και στην σειρά με της λέμβους χαμηλά στην υπερκατασκευή. 
> Ακόμα ομοιότητες υπάρχουν στη θέση του φουγάρου και το σταδιακό σβήσιμο της πρύμνης, στον κοινόχρηστο ανοιχτό χώρο μπροστά από την τσιμινιέρα και μέχρι την υπερκατασκευή της γέφυρας, καθώς και κάποιες άλλες λεπτομέρειες στον καθρέφτη και την πλώρη. 
> Το πλοίο είχε πισίνα?


Βεβαίως και είχε φίλε Ηλία, μπροστά από την τσιμινιέρα στο τελευταίο κατάστρωμα με τους ανεμοθώρακες. Μπροστά στην πισίνα υπήρχε και το υπαίθριο cafe Roma.

----------


## Ilias 92

Άρα και εδώ έχουμε την ίδια θέση στην πισίνα όπως σχολιάσαμε και στο θέμα της Supesfast Ferries. Τα περισσότερα από τα νεότευκτα μεγαθήρια της κρουαζιέρας βαδίζουν σε αυτήν την αρχή.
Το καράβι εγώ το θυμάμαι στην Ρόδο αλλά τότε δεν ήμουν του αθλήματος και δεν έχω φωτογραφίες.
Στον παρακάτω σύνδεσμο υπάρχει μια πλήρης παρουσίαση του πλοίου με φωτογραφίες από το εσωτερικό του.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Άρα και εδώ έχουμε την ίδια θέση στην πισίνα όπως σχολιάσαμε και στο θέμα της Supesfast Ferries. Τα περισσότερα από τα νεότευκτα μεγαθήρια της κρουαζιέρας βαδίζουν σε αυτήν την αρχή.
> Το καράβι εγώ το θυμάμαι στην Ρόδο αλλά τότε δεν ήμουν του αθλήματος και δεν έχω φωτογραφίες.
> Στον παρακάτω σύνδεσμο υπάρχει μια πλήρης παρουσίαση του πλοίου με φωτογραφίες από το εσωτερικό του.


Διόρθωση, το υπαίθριο cafe μπρος την πισίνα λεγόταν Cafe de Paris.

----------


## cyprus4ever

Στη Ρόδο τον Αύγουστο του 2009...

DSC01271.jpgDSC01319.jpgDSC01321.jpg

----------


## Ilias 92

Πολύ ωραίες οι φωτό σου, ευχαριστούμε. 
Κάθε μέρα σχεδόν ήμουν μέσα στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου και περνούσα δίπλα απο όλα τα κλασικά ελληνικά κρουαζιερόπλοια, και δεν εχω ούτε μια φωτό. Τώρα και το λιμάνι κλείστηκε και το πλοία χάθηκαν.

----------


## alkeos

P5140487.jpg

Θεσσαλονίκη, 14/5/2009

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

SAPPHIRE.jpg 21-8-2008

----------


## Rasa Sayang

here a link from *www.simplonpc.co.uk* for a 32 page site brochure of Lois Cruise Lines for the 2007 season including 

CORAL - *SAPPHIRE* - PERLA - CRISTAL - ORIENT QUEEN

*http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/Louis/en_2007_lowres.pdf


*

----------

